# Cooking Classes in NYC



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2012)

Would like to take some classes to up my game a bit. Looking at The Institute of Culinary Education
http://rec.iceculinary.com/Home/CookingClasses

Are there other schools that offer similar classes for recreational cooking? 

M


----------



## Iceman91 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the French Culinary Institute does as well. http://www.internationalculinarycenter.com/courses/ny/cul.html


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2012)

Iceman91 said:


> I'm pretty sure the French Culinary Institute does as well. http://www.internationalculinarycenter.com/courses/ny/cul.html



Yep, just looked it up. Very interesting.

Thanks.


----------



## pitonboy (Nov 4, 2012)

You will have to improve your knife skills LOL


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Jeeeeses, I just looked at the 225h Spanish cuisine course - prices like in NYC... For that kind of money I would rather fly to Spain and eat my way through the provinces for 2 months. But the courses are interesting.

Stefan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2012)

I find that I learn best in a structured environment, over a period of time. Cramming a program in one-week time would simply not work for me. 

FCI program for serious amateurs looks great and classes are in the afternoon/evening, but price bites! I might have to wait till my wife is done with a grad school before I consider one. 

Might have to settle for individual classes here and there in the mean time. 
*
Maybe take private lessons from pro forum members*? Here is an idea! 

Anybody interested in giving some lessons to a small group of people? Paid of course. 
There got to be more than just me interested in the NYC and adjoining areas. 

M


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 4, 2012)

There are plenty of companies out there that specialize in this kind of thing, and private chefs that get paid to teach to folks just like you. I'm sure in an area as richly populated as New York State, you could find someone who is the real deal.


----------



## heldentenor (Nov 4, 2012)

Marko, I'm sure if you offered to trade knives for tutelage, you'd have more offers than you could handle!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2012)

I wouldn't have a problem with that, as long as it could be structured in a way useful for me (see #6 post).


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 4, 2012)

I remember you asked me about something like this previously with the possibility of filming something. I'm still game if you are. I can come up with a lesson plan and such but timing is always the issue. Jan-Feb I'm mostly free.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 5, 2012)

I guess, we need to get together and talk about it. Maybe in January, when things quiet down a little bit.

Thanks, Rick -

M


----------



## eto (Nov 9, 2012)

This might be another option Marko: 

https://publicclasses.naturalgourmetinstitute.com/about_us.html


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, I might be heading back to school in the near future. Considering 9 month long evening program at Professional Culinary Arts in NYC (formerly known as French Culinary Institute). Three-days per week schedule works great for me - one, I like some time between classes to practice and for the information to settle in, two, I would be able to continue making knives. Excited to go back to school! Now everything hinges on how quickly my wife finds a job (also a recent graduate, second career). 

Marko


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 4, 2014)

Let me know if you do. We can meet for lunch or a drink after school. Good luck with this.


----------



## BJE1 (Apr 4, 2014)

FCI is a great program I have had a few friends go through it and they really enjoyed it.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 4, 2014)

It's still in works and the earliest I could start would be fall 2014 or spring 2015, but I really wanted to do this for some time. I think a school would be a best learning structure for me, and stretching it over a longer period is a plus. 

Maybe then I could do some apprenticeship with some pro forum members in NYC?  I think I could swing it a part-time if this could be an option.


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 4, 2014)

I would love to have you in my kitchen Marko , just the distance is little far away from NY 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 4, 2014)

If you want to get a few hours in a real kitchen let me know.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 4, 2014)

For me the trouble is to get to places (I don't drive) - I have a few standing offers to come and work in pro kitchens. Getting to NYC is a 28 minute train ride and the convenience of evening classes, 3 times a week makes it very attractive.


----------



## pitonboy (Apr 5, 2014)

I, for one, am jealous. Good for you, Marko


----------

